# Too Big for a Kayak?



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay guys, Im 6'4" and 250lbs. I am thinking a kayak is just a slow way to fall in the lake! I have enough trouble in a 14' john boat with my nephew who is 6'1" and 250lb. or there abouts. 

Are any of you big like me and still feel comfortable in the kayak? 
We saw one at Hinckley hooked up nice for fishing! Fish finder and all....
seems like a great way to get into the panks and fish the shoreline cover without too much noise, plus the exercise could really do me some good. 

Is it hard landing fish in a kayak? Seems like it would be a problem staying upright in the fight?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I have plenty of buddies as big or bigger than you that paddle kayaks.
Big kayak for a big guy. Pretty simple. Most 12-14 foot sit-on-top kayaks will handle your frame.

There are no issues at all staying upright when fighting a fish. You'd have to try real hard and get up and stand on the edge to flip one of those things.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks Bubbagon, I am planning on going somewhere and renting one to give it a try. Just to see how I fair. Glad to know though that its not as easy as it seems.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm 6'1", 215lbs, but I was over 225 when I bought my Dagger Axis. I paddle it and the Swifty I have with no problems. Plenty of room to spare. If you want total stability though, Bubba hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info....are the SOT able to carry tackle without much trouble....seems like the SIT would be better for lower center of gravity and more room to store tackle and what not.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

xxpinballxx said:


> Okay guys, Im 6'4" and 250lbs. I am thinking a kayak is just a slow way to fall in the lake! I have enough trouble in a 14' john boat with my nephew who is 6'1" and 250lb. or there abouts.
> 
> Are any of you big like me and still feel comfortable in the kayak?
> We saw one at Hinckley hooked up nice for fishing! Fish finder and all....
> ...



Would that Kayak by any chance have been tiger striped...lol

Bubba and J nailed it.

However, you could always look around for a demo day instead of renting. This way you could try all different kinds of Kayaks for free and see what you feel comfortable in. SOT's are definitely stable but there are some people that think they feel too tippy compared to a SINK. So it will come down to personal preference and a Kayak Demo day would definitely give you a better idea about the differences in Kayaks.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

sure was tiger striped and shark mouth on the front....one heck of a kayak thats for sure. Me and my nephew were in awe at the setup....I didnt really even know people fished like that from a kayak.....figured maybe a small tackle box and a pole. all those rods and a fishfinder and all the other gear...it was amazing....was it yours?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, you're probably not going to be able to rent a decent sit on top...or a decent st inside for that matter. Most of the yaks that liveries use are pretty bare bones.
Mykids gave some good advice on finding a demo day. Depending on where you are located, I like Clintonville Outfitters in Columbus, Paddle Power in Chilicothe (Steve is a great guy) and I've heard good things about Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton.
I believe all three places have regular demo days.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I just checked out your post, introducing yourself when you joined the forum.
If I might toss you a suggestion, you might want to check out the "pedal" powered kayaks from Hobie....the ones Hank Parker paddles around.
You can use our feet or our arms to propel yourself. You could switch if one or the other is tiring you out. Holds tons of tackle and stable as you can imagine.
http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/models_revolution.html
Kind of on the pricey side, but very nice for what you're looking to do.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

xxpinballxx said:


> sure was tiger striped and shark mouth on the front....one heck of a kayak thats for sure. Me and my nephew were in awe at the setup....I didnt really even know people fished like that from a kayak.....figured maybe a small tackle box and a pole. all those rods and a fishfinder and all the other gear...it was amazing....was it yours?


Not mine but a friends who was scoping out a lake for a project that a few of us are working on. Need to find easy access lakes for some outings we will be hosting. He just happens to live in the area.....


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Well let your buddy know it took a lot of restraint not to take IT out for a demo....lol!
just kidding but seriously nice set up!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Knowing him he probably would have let you.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

BY the way if you are seriously thinking about getting a Kayak this is what you can look forward to.... Opportunities are endless from a Yak.


----------



## armour1265 (Sep 29, 2009)

I weigh more than you and have no problems. I had to be more selective and get a larger SOT but there are several that have 400-600 pound capacities. I bought an OK Big Game Prowler. I have never come close to tipping and you would have to try really hard to go in the water. The biggest problem for me is the tight space, you have to have your stuff organized and be patient becuase line, lures, straps... will get tangled frequently.

I am in the Delaware/Powell area, I would be happy to meet up and let you take a test ride. Also, 1/2 the fun is rigging the kayak with fish finders, anchor trolleys, leashes, etc...


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Armour....I may have to take you up on that sometime when you are going out fishing if you want to just send me a message the day before and if I'm free I'll shoot out there to fish some and give it try before you take off in it....Im pretty much sold on it already just need to know Im okay being in it...LOL! So it won't take too much of your time away from fishing...I'm guessing I would sit down push out paddle in a circle and then shake your hand and thank you right before rushing off to order one! LOL Im the OCD to the extreme when it comes to my hobbies. Once its in my head to do something or get something you can bank on it happening....
Thanks again for all the help guys and Mykidsr1, thanks for showing me all those fish pics with just enough of the yaks in them to make me even more eager! LOL


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

All good pics and info. If your a big fellow, as we both are, you can be absolutely comfortable in a kayak if you have the space you need, a comfortable seat, easy access to your gear and a stable platform. Most SOT's have a "roomy" feeling because your not enclosed, your on top. To achieve this in a "Sit In" you need a large cockpit. This is critical to getting in and out easily, if your big or less nimble. An uncomfortable seat can be easily customized, or swapped out with a luxurious aftermarket one. Access to your gear is very important, because once your butt is planted in your seat, you can only revolve at the torso, and stretch your legs out (in a SOT you can rotate and dangle your legs in the water or even stand up, on some models). Rod holders, paddle keepers, sonar, anchor trollys, GPS's, bungee's, tackle bags can be customized to any locations that suit your own personal needs. A stable platform generally means a wider kayak ("Sit In's" have a lower center of gravity so they're less top heavy). The weight of your kayak is important in loading it on your vehicle, carrying it to your launch point, or portaging on the trail. The weight capacity needs to carry you and whatever gear you need. I researched for a year before I purchased my yak. A very affordable one. I customized it myself, and saved a bundle..... And as far as fishing in it.....it's unbelievable! It's stealthy, quiet and very relaxing. Yesterday morning I got towed by a 25" catfish about 30 ft. from where I started, anchor and all. Good Luck, hope you find a nice one. Quote: If you give a man a fish, he will eat for a day, but if you teach a man to fish, he will buy an ugly hat.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice pics Ben! WOW - who's monster muskie is that at the end!?!?!?


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

jhietter said:


> Nice pics Ben! WOW - who's monster muskie is that at the end!?!?!?


Just some guy that is addicted to being in his Kayak. Last I heard he was a skinny sarcastic little sh!t.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't get a kayak fast enough! LOL


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Pinball

Check out Whitewater Warehouse web site at kayakdayton.com. They are having a demo day on July 29th. These folks are great. They realy care about their customers. Just yesterday my friend and I went down and they opened up early for us so my friend could paddle some before buying.. He paddled 2 around for about 1 hr. They then realized they had the one he wanted in the basement. They gave him a great price and discount on all other items bought for the next year. Then they drove us to a lake near the mad river. They dropped us off and we played in the lake for an hour then hoped over to the river for a 2 mile run back to their shop. When we got back I picked up a yak for my wife on a $40 rental until Monday night. I cannt wait to teach her what its all about.

Good luck I know you will enjoy it once you get one.


----------



## the Lake Erie Monster (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Pinball, I bought a kayak this spring. I'm a bigger guy, so I had some of the same questions that you have about stability. I did ALOT of research last winter on the internet before I purchased mine. I ended up getting a Native Watercraft 14.5, it's a kayak shaped like a canoe. It's very stable, comfortable, lot of room. There are many options, though, it just depends on what you are looking for and how much you are willing to spend. On that note, once I was convinced about what I wanted I eventually ended up finding one on Craig's List that I got at a really good price. I absolutely love mine. It's relaxing and gives you many more options of where you can fish from, as opposed to shore fishing. Good luck in your search and let me know what you eventually end up getting.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Jim I would love to go and just might but thats 4 hours from me. But my wife works that night and its a strong possibility that I can head down there. 
I wish there was one close by.......
I really do want to send less than a grand on the yak paddle PDF and as much other stuff as i can get...LOL! Thats why im hoping to find a used one. 
I think I'll go wednesday to hinckley and take along a pocket full of tackle and a spincaster just to see how I like the paddling. Not sure I understand why they don't open till 9 when 6 am would be the most beneficial! lol. 


Lake - Im sure I'll be bragging about it when I get it. Already thinking about how Im going to hook my camera up to it and where I'll keep my remote to snap shots every now and then.....LOL, its hard being a photographer and not having your camera when you are places like that out in nature.....


----------



## the Lake Erie Monster (Jul 23, 2010)

xxpinballxx said:


> Lake - Im sure I'll be bragging about it when I get it. Already thinking about how Im going to hook my camera up to it and where I'll keep my remote to snap shots every now and then.....LOL, its hard being a photographer and not having your camera when you are places like that out in nature.....


The great thing about a kayak is that it's so quiet you can get right next to things without scaring them off. I have encountered many turtles and snakes, I even saw a mink one day on a river bank. I'm not a photographer but I have been thinking more and more about carrying a camera with me to take some pics.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

the Lake Erie Monster said:


> The great thing about a kayak is that it's so quiet you can get right next to things without scaring them off. I have encountered many turtles and snakes, I even saw a mink one day on a river bank. I'm not a photographer but I have been thinking more and more about carrying a camera with me to take some pics.


I know what you mean. I canoed right by otters in Ontario and they weren't phased at all. In fact you could almost reach out and touch them.


----------

